# Bored on a Sunday...



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=864150&songID=7429064 

I've decided to try something more "experimental". Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

...anyone?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, I gave it a listen! Definitely experimental - nice guitar tone and playing, but I found the constant talking in the background a little distracting. Might have been better to fade it in and out for periods of time ? ?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah sorry about that, I'm horrible at mixing. Mixing is definitely something that I'll have to work on in the future. Thanks for the suggestion about the fade-in/out thing, I think it would work very well. Thanks for the feedback bagpipe, it's always nice to get some constructive criticism from fellow musicians :smile:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

By the way Bagpipe, I'm on your soundclick page right now and you've got some great atmospheric tunes. Nice! I see that you're also a fan of Sigur Ros! Rock on! :smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

noobcake said:


> By the way Bagpipe, I'm on your soundclick page right now and you've got some great atmospheric tunes. Nice! I see that you're also a fan of Sigur Ros! Rock on! :smile:


Thanks for checking out my tunes. Yeah, Sigur Ros - thats good stuff.


----------

